# Lost Soldier



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*A Soldier not forgotten*

Sorry to hear about Lost Soldier’s death but actually it’s nice to know that somebody cared enough about him to cry. I didn’t know him but in my life I’ve encountered many horses, some I took care of and some were stabled near horses that I trained and I know how easy they work their way into your heart.


----------



## kelly5311 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Lost Soldier's Son... my Soldier of Fame*

I, too, was sad about Lost Soldier. He was my horse's father. My Soldier of Fame raced in early 2000's and did well, then suffered a minor injury which took him off te track. He was then purchased by a woman in Ocala, FL, in 2005. Our daughter bought him on August 9, 2006, the day all her childhood dreams came true. Tragically, we lost our daughter in a car accident 7 months later. I could never part with her horse so at the age of 53 I became a horse woman. I have a wonderful trainer - my daughter's -and a stable that is knowledgeable and caring. My barn family is irreplaceable. My husband has recently acquired his own horse and we love riding together. Our daughter wanted to give him the name Soldier of Peace and show him and slowly...very slowly...we may actually get him and me there!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your daughter. i hope you can start showing soon. That is a beautiful name she picked out for him. Soldier of Peace. They said my hore was to slow but i think they don't really know because he was so under weight when we got him that he was to weak to run. What color is your guy. Mines grey but he takes that after his father. I was planning to breed to Lost soldier even though his stud fee was 7,000.


----------



## kelly5311 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Soldier*

Soldier is chestnut bay. His dam was Gold N Delicious. He ran around 26 races and placed 1st, 2nd, or 3rd in 13 of them. We were able to find videos of most of his races. I put an album on entitled Soldier of Fame.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll go look at your guy.


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy's death. But you should be glad that you still have a horse that carry's his legacy through blood. RIP Soldier


----------

